# Plastic adapter on Kohler skirted toilet



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Second one that I've installed. I think I don't like them. I dont see the point of trying to reinvent the wheel with this plastic adapter and. How much fun is it going to be to try and unclog that? Anyone else have experience with these? Dang bolt head broke off in the floor. Unfortunately the bowl was cracked so i have to go back to set a new one tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Toto has the same thing also, one of the guys at work doesn't even use the plastic brackets, just drops it down and caulks the bowl.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Toto has the same thing also, one of the guys at work doesn't even use the plastic brackets, just drops it down and caulks the bowl.


There's no doing that with this. The outlet of the toilet goes into the top of the plastic adapter and that has a rubber ring molded into it for the seal. Thats a good 6" off the floor. I'll take a pic of the back of the toilet tomorrow.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Installed 2 like that one a couple years ago, even after installed feel like is lose from the floor so used a lot of caulk (only things hold it is the screw in the plastic braked or L)


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Installed 2 like that one a couple years ago, even after installed feel like is lose from the floor so used a lot of caulk (only things hold it is the screw in the plastic braked or L)


The first one i did was the same way. I wedged shims all the way around to get it to pull up to make it feel more secure before i caulked it. The whole design is stupid to me. Mainly because of the use of plastic.


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

We have installed a bunch of these both Kohler and especially Toto. I am not a fan. You are better off using tapcons or shields with screws to hold the plastic brackets to the floor. Wait until you get one of those and you need a 10" R.I., I think it costs about $50.00 for a 10" R.I. adapter.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Side pic of the adapter, back of toilet


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

They don't like coming out of that rubber boot either.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toto knockoff. 


And yes, the Toto 10" rough flange is $50.

David


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't like those at ALL...we installed a ton of those in this building...maybe I can score a service contract after the warranty is out!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I installed one about 2 years ago, I actually kind of like it. Being able to pull and reset a toilet without having to clean off any old wax would be nice.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll stick with Toto thanks...

Kohler and proprietary parts don't set well with me....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've done the Toto ones too. Simpler design on their adapter. I like it better between the two. Has anyone tried running a toilet auger through one of these Kohler. The plastic adapter didnt seems like it would allow that to be done easily.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Good luck on changing the ballcock.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Steveking said:


> Good luck on changing the ballcock.


No worries, just takes a minor modification. :laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Steveking said:


> Good luck on changing the ballcock.


Good luck changing anything easily on this.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> No worries, just takes a minor modification. :laughing:
> View attachment 33758


Wow. That would be a little unnerving to use with a washing machine overhead. It looks secure, but the rest of the craftsmanship tells me it might not be.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Caroma uses this idea too. I personally don't like it. I prefer the old way, it has worked for so long. I hate the idea of a rubber and plastic contraption stopping leaks on a toilet. As for the washing machine, I was doing a service call once and brushed the water heater and it moved. This one contractor that does the new foundation tile had strapped it to the ceiling. There was about a 1.5 foot space between it and the floor. I made a box to slide under it, it is amazing the strength of galvanized strapping.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think it is smart for several reasons...

First off in the supply chain there is only one toilet, one tank, and the adapters for the different rough sizes. Production and inventory costs & space requirements are lowered.

Second in the installation no longer does the distance the toilet sticks out into the room changing. The toilet mounts in the same location regardless of the rough in dimension.

Of course Kohler will design 3 different adapters for every model of toilet all of which in a couple of years will no longer be stock items and the parts will come from Kohler in 3-4 weeks because they are backordered. If you like kohler you are used to that anyway....:laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Of course Kohler will design 3 different adapters for every model of toilet all of which in a couple of years will no longer be stock items and the parts will come from Kohler in 3-4 weeks because they are backordered. If you like kohler you are used to that anyway....:laughing:


Haha. Very true statement. Thats Kohler in a nutshell.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Side pic of the adapter, back of toilet


 
just looking at those pictures....

how do you change the ballcock on one of those things..??/ Do you have to remove the whole tank to get to it??


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Think that one is bad?? I've had to fool with one that had all thread rods through the seat to hold the toilet down, the water supply came in through the back of the tank with a shutoff made into the ballcock. You literally have to pull the entire toilet to change the ballcock and resetting the toilet you have to line it up perfectly to thread the rod back into the special bolt adapters. I believe it's the escale.


----------

